# Mavic Open Pro 'CD' - Retro looking??



## DannyBoy (Feb 19, 2004)

I can't find a good photo of the open pro *CD*. Most web pix seem to come from Mavic and show this as a black rim (no diff to the black ano open pro?), I thought the CD had that retro grey look???

Anyone got 'em?


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

like this:


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

The CD rim used to have a dark grey color...I'm not aware if they changed it


----------



## DannyBoy (Feb 19, 2004)

Forgot to mention I need 28/28, don't think they come in 28 - what other modern but retro looking options do I have??


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

Look at Velocity Razors. Box rim, 450grams, eyelets, 28,32,36, black or silver
I have a set of wheels built with their AeroHead rims that have been good to me so far.

www.velocityusa.com


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2008)

how about a silver open pro after you take all the stickers off?


----------



## sneyer (Jun 20, 2008)

The CD finish looks really nice, but the braking in nowhere near as good as on a machined surface. I have them on my De Rosa, and in the rain they are kinda scary. The finish also starts to wear off after a couple of hundred miles.


----------



## DannyBoy (Feb 19, 2004)

*Nice De Rosa*



sneyer said:


> The CD finish looks really nice, but the braking in nowhere near as good as on a machined surface. I have them on my De Rosa, and in the rain they are kinda scary. The finish also starts to wear off after a couple of hundred miles.


I think that bike deserves a post all of it's own, don't you....................more pix please in daylight etc etc.


----------



## mj3200 (Apr 18, 2008)

*Open Pros & Campag Omega*

Campagnolo did a range of rims in the late 80s / early 90s. Heres a picture of one of them - the Omega. I had some myself, but at the time I lived in Scotland and the eyelets coroded after a time due to road salt. Other than that they were sweet.










This guy here has all you need.

https://www.campyoldy.co.uk/stocklist.htm

What I use now is the Open Pro CD. I think you will like them if you have a pair made. I have not noticed that the braking is poor, although I don't ride in the wet if I can avoid it. The braking surface is machined but after that the whole rim is anodized and this wears off where the rim / pad contact takes place and to be honest doesn't look too pretty in the process.

Here's a pic of one of mine.










If you are going for Campagnolo, their silver hubs - decent ones - are becoming hard to come by, as are 28 hole rims generally.


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

I've got some older Open Pros with a greyish-blue finish that are not CDs but look similar. If you are building up a classic frame, I would go with the silver OP rims. They really look much better, IMHO. I've also got some black OP wheels that I use on my red & black Merckx Corsa with black components, and they look great. But if you've got a lot of silver components on your bike, go with the silver rims. Trust me, they look much better unless the CD color somehow matches your frame.

I use the silver OP rims now on my ti Merckx as well as my De Bernardi. I've swapped wheels on the frames (silver, black and grey-blue), and the silver just looks better to me. However, if you're dead set on some grey rims, send me an email or PM if you're interested in my OPs (although they are not CDs).


----------



## DannyBoy (Feb 19, 2004)

*The reason I was after............*

A dark'ish rim over silver was simply because I have nostalgic memories of riding Mavic Open 4 CD's in the 80's and want those or something similar. I'm familiar with Mr campyoldy, sadly I'm needing 28 hole rims not 32 - he had a load of 28's a while back. Sounds like the Open Pro CD's might be more the ticket.


----------



## ping771 (Apr 10, 2006)

I am thinking of putting all Campy on my next bike and Open pro wheelset. I've seen good deals for an open pro wheelsets at Jenson and Performance Bike. However they have Ultegra hubs. Can a Campy cassette work on the Shimano hub--what alterations are needed? Also does anyone know where I can find cheaply built open pro wheelsets with centaur or veloce hubs in the alternative?


----------



## mj3200 (Apr 18, 2008)

*Dark Rims*

It's each to their own - of course - but black rims have been the norm since before 1980 or earlier on decent bikes. This isn't exclusively the case, but I'm sure I had some in 1979 and they were fairly common by then, certainly pics of Bernard Hinault in 1978 show him and others on black ones.


----------

